# need some name ideas please



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

He started as a foster and will probably be a keeper, the woman who was going to just abandon him said she called him Red, but he doesn't seem to like it much cause we get absolutely no response. 
Not the best picture and it sure doesn't do him justice.

Unfortunately I only have 2 pictures of him right now


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That picture makes him look like "Morris" the cat


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

How could she just abandon such a cute guy like that? Glad you took him in. Riley, Duke, Winston I'm not so good with names heavens I have a Turtle. Wallis, Boris.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I know some people really suck, we have a few ACO's around here that really suck though too. I took him to meet the rescue people who I went and got him for they thought about Capone, he is staying with my daughter they like Capone, Blaze, and Kilo (my grandsons pick)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I love the name Capone or Dillinger if you're going that route.


----------

